# Welche Teichtiere fressen Algen?



## isharkxli (11. Aug. 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

in meinem Teich hat sich schon einiges an Lebewesen eingerichtet, natürlich auch Algen. Damit diese nicht nur durch den Filter eingedämmt werden würde ich ganz gerne wissen welche Tiere (außer Fische) denn für die Algenbekämpfung eingesetzt werden können. Das Wasser ist in meinem Teich sehr klar. Die Algen sitzen überall auf den Steinen und es werden aber leider immer mehr.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Biotopfan (11. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Welche Teichtiere fressen Algen?*

Hei, wenn Tiere die Algen fressen, kommen sie durch die Exkremente wieder zurück in den stofflichen Kreislauf...
Besser wäre es, wenn es Fadenalgen sind, sie auf einen rauen Stock aufzuwickeln  und rauszuziehen, 
Schwebealgen rausflltern, wenn sie nicht zu fein sind... evt. mit Sandfilter(Selberbasteln (wenn der Teich nicht zu groß ist) mit Eimer, Pumpe, Kies und Sand(von grob nach fein), wenn Patronen zu grob sind oder eben viele schnellwachsende Pflanzen einsetzen, und die dann ernten, bevor sie im Herbst wiederum verrotten und nächstes Jahr als Algen auferstehen
Da könnte man evt. __ Schnecken und Wasserflöhe zum Verstoffwechseln zwischenschalten...

Und natürlich gucken, dass der Nährstoffaustrag größer ist, als der Nährstoffeintrag...Alles andere ist für die Katz...Mit gefütterten Fischen wird das aber schwierig...

Das ist jetzt Allgemein gehalten, weil ich ja fastgarnix über Deinen Teich weiß... Das was ich geschrieben habe gilt für alle Teiche...nur zum Verständnis...

Algen auf den Steinen sind eigentlich nur ein Schönheitsfehler... Warscheinlich halten sie Deinen Teich gesund... Sie nehmen überschüssige Nährstoffe auf und produzieren Sauerstoff und Substrat für einen Biofilm/Kleinstlebewesen...Warscheinlich ist kein anderer da, der ihnen diesen Job abnimmt???
Oder einfach nicht genug davon???



VG Biotopfan


----------



## CoolNiro (11. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Welche Teichtiere fressen Algen?*

__ Schnecken fressen zwar Algen, 
aber eine wirklich sichtbares
Ergebniss bei der Reduzierung
wirst Du dabei nicht sehen.

Lies das mal, dann bist Du schlauer:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/16760

Gruß
Andy


----------



## waterman (12. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Welche Teichtiere fressen Algen?*

Moin,
ich würde auch sagen, mit Tieren kannst Du keine Algen bekämpfen.
Wenn dein Waser klar ist, hast du sicherlich Fadenalgen, und die kannst Du relativ leicht rausholen und ein Algenbelag auf Steinen ist absolut normal und auch ok.
Gruß
Wil


----------



## goldfisch (12. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Welche Teichtiere fressen Algen?*

Hallo,
Funktionstiere nützen nichts. Die meisten Nährstoffe werden vermutlich noch durch Krötenquappen entzogen. Da hüpft die Biomasse allein aus dem Teich.
mfg Jürgen


----------



## SG3 (13. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Welche Teichtiere fressen Algen?*

Pflanzen, Pflanzen, Pflanzen


----------

